# Slander? Or Helping Buyers?



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Would a list of fish breeders that points out the negative aspects of buying from them be considered slander?
If so, would pointing out the _positive_ aspects of buying from the breeder make it no longer slander?
I think a list of breeders would be _very_ helpful, for those of us that buy fish from the breeder directly, rather than going on aquabid, since we have no way of posting feedback on them.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I think that is an excellent idea! It would help out all memebers.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Slander or libel is untrue and can get you sued. If you post your own (document-able) experience, positive and negative, and don't make generalizations or attack a seller's character, you should be safe and it may be helpful to other people. You can say "they sold me 3 fish with ich", you can't say "all their fish have ich". Keep it specific.

Note: Truth is a defense against libel in the USA, but not everywhere. Also be careful not to violate any contracts. Read all fine print, on some transactions, you may have to agree not to post anything.

There is a review section under Trading Post.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

As emc7 pointed out, it can only be considered slander if what you say is untrue. As long as everything you say is true, then it is not slander. Furthermore, to increase your credibility, you should approach it with an unbiased attitude. Point out the positives of it as well, and maybe point out the positives and negatives of buying from other sources.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you guys!  I posted it under the breeding reviews section. Let me know if its unbiased enough? (not entirely sure how to sound unbiased when the fish are dying on me as we speak, but I tried)


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

A list of breeders would be an ever-changing life-long effort. There are millions.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you tried contacting the breeder directly? It's possible something happened in transit that was completly out of thier control.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not this time. This is a common problem with fancy guppies.


----------

